# WEB MASTER; help with avatar



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Trying to update my avatar, getting message as below.

"The avatar filetype must be .jpg, .gif or .png"

The image is a jpg and sized as required? :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

kam,
Try the Forum gallery.

Or drop me a pm. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Happening a lot at the mo.

Try uploading to the web somewhere - such as the forum gallery (>> extra link above) and then putting the URL in your profile.

Let us know how it goes.


----------

